# Holidays



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am off to Spain this evening and wont be around much... It wont be much of a holiday, I arrive in Alicante tomorrow morning, Benidorm Tuesday till Saturday then I fly to Glasgow for 4 days then back to Spain for a couple of days before back to the delights of Cairo. 

I have a huge lists of what to eat ... once I get to Glasgow an Aulds sausage roll is top of my list followed by a ham and pickle sandwich, fish supper and a decent curry.. 

Adrian my pointy stick will reach from Spain so behave for Pat:clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Cats away chaps ;-)


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am off to Spain this evening and wont be around much... It wont be much of a holiday, I arrive in Alicante tomorrow morning, Benidorm Tuesday till Saturday then I fly to Glasgow for 4 days then back to Spain for a couple of days before back to the delights of Cairo.
> 
> I have a huge lists of what to eat ... once I get to Glasgow an Aulds sausage roll is top of my list followed by a ham and pickle sandwich, fish supper and a decent curry..
> 
> Adrian my pointy stick will reach from Spain so behave for Pat:clap2:


 Enjoy


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Cats away chaps ;-)


and the mice wont play.....will they.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Of course not

I'm a good boy


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Maiden have a great holiday.....we'll all be good for Pat!!!


----------

